# Adults Bullying Kids Online



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 23, 2013)

Lately I've seen a bunch of grown adults, most with children,( at least according to Facebook profile pictures) bullying preteens and teens. This afternoon I was on Seventeens page and they were talking about some drink at Starbucks and a young girl was saying something about how her sister works there and people expect her to know about the "secret menu". Well the young girl was talking about this and of course here come a bunch of adults calling her stupid, telling her she's going to get her sister fired, and stuff like that. It just really bothers me when grown adults or even people who should just know better in general bully a child! 

It's just been really irritating me lately because I'm seeing it constantly. People make a huge deal about teens bullying each other (which is still a HUGE problem) but I don't understand why grown adults are doing it. It makes me want to unlike a ton of Facebook pages because I get so annoyed when I read posts like that.

Does this bother anyone else?


----------



## themfluffysocks (Dec 17, 2013)

I've actually had this happen to me before. It bugged me a lot but I just blocked and reported the adults doing this and my parents went off at them when we saw them in person.

I think it's wrong and no adult in their right mind should do this to anyone. Especially a child.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *themfluffysocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've actually had this happen to me before. It bugged me a lot but I just blocked and reported the adults doing this and my parents went off at them when we saw them in person.

I think it's wrong and no adult in their right mind should do this to anyone. Especially a child.
Exactly! And then adults wonder where kids pick up these unattractive behaviors! Monkey see monkey do!


----------



## laraelizzabeth (Feb 5, 2014)

I see it all the time! It actually even happens to me alot. Im 16, but with older friends I am always getting bashed by 25 yr.+ adults for simply being young and "not understanding". For instance, I have a close friend that is 14 who looks up to me as a big sister since hers died in a car crash, and she wants her tongue pierced. I told her that it would be cool and that she just needs to check with her mom. Her mom went off on me saying that i'm a  whore because I have a tongue piercing, that I need to stop acting like an adult, and that I will never understand why its so bad until I have 2 children to make me fully an adult. Also, being infertile due to health problems that really struck me. All I did was telling the girl to ask her mother and respect her decision after saying that her idea was cool, no matter what her age. That was just one of the many times Ive seen this. Its really immature, and I just think that its a stupid double standard, especially with the "im an adult and youre a kid, so stick it somewhere." stuff.


----------

